# Problems removing old downpipe



## paddy73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum but hoping someone can help? Having read various threads regarding an upgraded 3" downpipe and sports cat on 225qc (mine's a W reg apx) I thought I would give it a go. Bought one of those cheap relentless ones from US (xs power in uk), seems quite good, very cheap! Problem is I cannot remove the old downpipe, I have dropped the subframe but the dowpipe appears to be blocked by the steering rack and inner cv joint/shaft area. As I understood it, by dropping the subframe the dp should eventually wiggle out although I have removed heat shields and various bits and it still won't come out! I spent most of the weekend doing this and my car is still sat on the drive on jack stands. Just wanted to see if anyone had a similar problem when removing the standard dp and if so how did you get it out? Does anything else need to be removed or is there a 'technique'?

I would cut the pipe so it would come out easier but surely if i do that then I won't be able to get the new 3" one in? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, wishing I wasn't so tight and put it into the garage now! Thanks in advance...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

It is a squeeze but think because your on axle stands you can't lower the downpipe enough to then rotate and twist to come out freely... it really needs a 4 poster....

if your doing it with axle stands i've have left the bed... and removed it the propshaft way.. (pretty sure you can do it that way) so old exhaust off.. heatsheilds off... remove prop... and loads more room...

i've had mine fitted both ways and have to say... propshaft way was much quicker..


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

tony's right,dont worry about getting hte new one in it's easier,make sure u line up the sub frame when u refit and check tracking just done mine and the track was a mile out.I dropped the steering rack by the way cheers Keith


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

I cut mine in three pieces!
Unless you plan on keeping it for some reason.
Sawz-All!


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Does this help any

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3291772


----------



## AdoVag (Dec 17, 2008)

yes...removing the downpipe is a bitch on the TT. As did the same thing as you did: had to adjust the steering rack and inner cv joint/shaft area to get it out,,, I also cutted it in three pieces and still used long time to pull it out... had to turn it and try on any way, but it worked


----------



## paddy73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, going to have another crack at it tomorrow morning. I'm sure with a bit of perseverance it WILL come out! I think if the steering rack comes down it will come out so that may be the next option. Will let you know how I get on and my opinions when I eventually get the new dp and 120 cell cat on. Thanks again!


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

im from bournemouth as well 

good luck getting the xs one on i heard a few people have had problems


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wow wow wow hand on a min.....

How the hell did you get it off the turbo?? I remember mine the bolts had literally welded themselves due to the heat of the turbo and took hours to get out... they needed heating up with a blow torch in the end.. also new bolts obviously....

so how the hell you manage it???? and have ya got new bolts to go on...??


----------



## paddy73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Success!  Managed to get the downpipe out, I dropped the steering rack and still wouldn't come out so I got fed up and cut it up with an angle grinder, job done. New one goes in a lot easier but wouldn't fit onto the turbo, needed to drill out the holes on the flange and grind away one of the edges as it was fouling on the manifold. Didn't take to long too sort out. It's now all bolted up and sounds great! Havn't been for a drive yet so not sure about any improvements.

I managed to get the old nuts of the turbo with two long extension bars on a ratchet, they weren't actually that tight. I bought the car last year and the engine had been fully rebuilt due to a failed piston ring so maybe the nuts had been off then and renewed?? Thanks for the advice guys, knew I would get there in the end!

tgorman: Bournemouth is the place to be! 8)


----------



## hayk (May 30, 2011)

help
hi
hope you can help me with info
i want take the driveshaft out so i can put the new down pipe in (its very tight fit)
Can you give me some info on how to take it out 
how hard it is to take the driveshaft out??
Which end to start ?
thanks


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Driveshafts are bolted to the box, so it's a no Oil job...

Unbolt the shaft from the Transferbox.. Split the wishbone joint at the other end... Leaver the Strut out enough to get the driveshaft out... (may need to drop the ARB droplink to aid in the manouvering.


----------



## hayk (May 30, 2011)

thanks for help
i did it
it was easy


----------

